

What's the best way to post tweets exceeding 140 chars in iOS? - zakelfassi

What's the best way to post tweets exceeding 140 characters in iOS? I've seen recently this &#62; LiberTweet.com that does the job both in Chrome and Android - but no iOS.
======
onion2k
How about "don't"? Either work within the limitations of the system, or use a
different system that doesn't have the limitation.

Long ago clients like Tweetie (before Twitter bought it) supported a service
called "TweetLonger" that cut down the tweet and added a link to the longer
version on their site - it just annoyed most users. Crowbaring more characters
in to a tweet either by breaking it up across several tweets or worse yet
posting a link to what you've said on a different site is a horrible and
distracting usability failure.

~~~
zakelfassi
Well I totally agree. Just for the thing I shared [LiberTweet] they seem not
to trunc it down if you have the Chrome extension or Android app installed,
but show the whole tweet. Hence my question !

------
stevenskinofsky
I recall there was a service like the one you posted for iOS, but only for
jailbroken iPhones. But now that Cydia is dead ... :)

